# Honey from bees who were fed?



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

If you like sugar-water honey, it should be edible, though it may taste odd, but it shouldn't be toxic unless meds were included in the feed.

BTW, you don't need to remove it in order to add more supers.


----------

